# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Hành trình khám phá Đắc P’ree - Hanh trinh kham pha Đắc P’ree

## ipad

Bằng “con ngựa sắt”, từ TP Đà Nẵng, độc giả Hoàng Nguyên và bạn bè quyết định vượt đường rừng gần 200km để khám phá cuộc sống sinh hoạt của đồng bào người Ve ở xã biên giới Đắc P’ree.

16h chiều, vừa đặt chân đến xã Chà Vàl – trung tâm của các xã vùng cao Nam Giang (tỉnh Quảng Nam) cũng là lúc cơn mưa rừng đổ xuống khiến chúng tôi phải tạm dừng chân qua đêm. Sáng hôm sau, bầu trời Chà Vàl trong sáng lạ thường. Sau cuộc vui ly cà phê ở phố núi, chúng tôi lại tiếp tục cuộc hành trình khám phá Đắc P’ree , bỏ lại sau lưng những ánh mắt nhìn thẳng, đầy ngạc nhiên của người dân bản xứ.

Hơn 7h sáng, nhóm chúng tôi đã lục đục chuẩn bị hành lý để thực hiện một chuyến “phượt” dài lên xã biên giới Đắc P’ree. Sau cơn mưa hôm trước, đường đất lên Đắc P’ree trở nên khá thuận lợi, đất khô mịn ngoằn ngoèo, trượt dài theo từng con dốc thẳng đứng đến thót tim. Một cảm giác mạnh khiến nhóm “du lịch bụi” của chúng tôi thích thú.

Hơn 10h, Đắc P’ree hiện hữu trước mặt chúng tôi là một khung cảnh hoang sơ, bao trùm cả một không gian núi rừng bạt ngàn. Đứng trên vạt đồi ngắm xuống làng bản của đồng bào người Ve nằm phái dưới thung lũng đẹp, giữa một bên dòng suối Ring hiền hòa. Từng cơn gió Lào khô khốc thổi mạnh, những rừng cây rậm rạp tỏa bóng xanh ngát giữa lưng chừng đèo tạo cảm giác miên man đến kỳ diệu.

Tạt vào một quán nước nhỏ ngay cạnh chiếc cầu treo thôn 58 (xã Đắc P’ree) để giải khát, cô chủ quán cũng là người dân tộc Ve hồ hởi khoe: “Ở đây chỉ có một quán nước này thôi. Người dân mỗi khi từ rẫy về cũng đều ghé vào uống nước”. Từ quán nước, nhìn qua bên kia sông theo dây cáp của chiếc cầu treo, hai mẹ con người Ve vừa mới từ nương trở về nhà y hệt như đang đi trên không trung, rất vội vã.

Chiều, ánh nắng vàng vọt phủ khắp núi đồi. Hàng chục thanh niên người Ve cùng nhau ra sân trước làng chơi bóng chuyền. Những nét mặt căng thẳng trong mỗi pha bóng, hay những tiếng cười giòn tang sau mỗi trận đánh thắng đã làm vang khắp núi rừng, cùng tiếng hò reo cổ vũ của các “cổ động viên” trong buôn. Một không khí vui chơi sôi nổi, hào hứng giữa núi rừng hoang sơ tạo nhiều ấn tượng đối với nhiều du khách lần đầu tiên đến thăm.

Tối đến, theo yêu cầu, chúng tôi được già làng Zơrâm Liếu đãi một chầu rượu Tà-vạt (một loại rượu được lấy từ thân cây) cùng món Láp gà, một món ẩm thực truyền thống rất độc của đòng bào Ve. Những chén rượu nồng được rót đều theo câu ca của già làng, đưa chúng tôi trở về với huyền thoại du dương, trầm bổng giữa bao la đại ngàn hùng vỹ.

Đêm Đắc P’ree, dịu dàng cùng lời hát người Ve…


Buổi sáng, Chà Vàl trong sáng lạ thường, tạo cảm hứng để chúng tôi lên với buôn làng Đắc P’ree


Những cung đường đất ngoằn nghoèo thú vị


Dưới những sườn đồi, bản làng người Ve ở thôn 58 hiện rõ nét hoang sơ, kỳ vỹ


Buổi sáng, những chuyến xe chở thịt cá “di động” đến tận buôn làng


Cô chủ người Ve bên một góc quán nước hiếm hoi tại Đắc P’ree


[IMG]Từ quán nước, nhìn sang bên chiếc cầu treo, hai mẹ con người Ve trở về trong vội vã[/IMG


Sau buổi lên nương, thanh niên Đắc P’ree lại vui chơi thể thao trước sân của làng


Đồng bào người Ve thường có một gian bếp treo đầy thịt rừng khô làm lương thực


Cùng du khách chung vui rượu Tà-vạt và món Láp truyền thống


Trẻ em tung tăng trên con đường quốc phòng vừa mới mở


[IMG]Khi ánh nắng bắt đầu lên, đồng bào Ve lại tranh thủ phơi thóc[/IMG]


Những trẻ em người Ve tắm nước bên con dốc đầu làng

----------

